# Cuvee Cuvee Rouge Toro Gordo Cigar Review - A Bottle of Red



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah, definitely different, I could taste a sweet-tangy flavor. With a stretch I could call it red wine. Whatever it is, it's delicious. I enjoyed ...

Read the full review here: Cuvee Cuvee Rouge Toro Gordo Cigar Review - A Bottle of Red


----------



## Stevins (Aug 8, 2009)

I just had this a few days ago and I really enjoyed it as well! Why are they so expensive???


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

have you had the 151? any comparison between the two?


----------



## Stevins (Aug 8, 2009)

Ive had both, they are definately different. John's review is pretty good, Im not good a describing cigars. Its a medium body smoke, with great flavor. If you like the 151 and the blanc, then grab a rouge.


----------

